

Ask HN: any fitbit users? - vijayr

I remember good interest at HN when fitbit launched.  anybody using it here, how do you like it?
======
pstinnett
I'd also like to hear comparisons to other fitness trackers (nike+, fitbug,
etc)

~~~
Isamu
I use the Philips DirectLife. It is a pretty good design, however the fitbit
is interesting with the clip.

The DirectLife site seems a bit dumbed-down to me, and I thought the fitbit
site had some interesting information about diet, etc.

I was very interested to see that fitbit attempts to track sleep patterns. Is
it successful with this?

Another interesting thing is the fitbit base station - the DirectLife has a
USB connector that you have to manually hook up, and you get an email nag if
you haven't done so after a week. The fitbit download appears to be passive
and that appeals to me. On the other hand, downloading the DirectLife data
brings up the site in the browser and so may be a necessary part of reviewing
your progress.

